# paint/Swirl inspection light



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a good & reasonable priced torch or hand held light for inspection swirls. This is only for occasinal use so I dont want to go overboard but I want something that will do the job.

also can you get Brinkmans in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Hiya, if you run some searches there is enough reading to keep you going for ages. It is discussed frequently. Brinkmanns I note are on the bay from time to time.


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

can you get Brinkmans in the UK No

Can anyone recommend me a good & reasonable priced torch

Try this :thumb:
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_585.html


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My first advice is to avoid the use of 500W halogens for anything other than a general work light... they highlight swirls okay, but are useless for light marring and hologramming, and should not be trusted for the assessment of the true quality of the finish on paintwork.

A hand held light such as the Brinkmann is ideal, and remember to move the light around as well as holding it static as the movement of the light will help you highlight very light hologramming and micromarring that could otherwise be masked.

The Sun Gun for me is the ultimate light source for finish assessment, but it is a rather crazy price!

The LED torches are decent - hold far away from the paintwork to get them to work best as too close up will mask defects - this goes for any hand held light source.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Good advice there ^^ from Dave about moving the light about. I tend to mimic a slow 'swinging' action with my LED lamps and this seems to work well in highlighting any light holgramming that's present.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> My first advice is to avoid the use of 500W halogens for anything other than a general work light... they highlight swirls okay, but are useless for light marring and hologramming, and should not be trusted for the assessment of the true quality of the finish on paintwork.
> 
> A hand held light such as the Brinkmann is ideal, and remember to move the light around as well as holding it static as the movement of the light will help you highlight very light hologramming and micromarring that could otherwise be masked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave thats really helpul:thumb:, and every one else for the input.
I think I will looking to get my self a Brinkmann as it's a reasonable price for the job.
Would it be worth getting a LED tourch as well? or should I forget it?


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

brinkmann on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270436003848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Coleman 530 lumens LED light - they are sturdy and a bargain really. got mine for 80 bucks

they will blind you if you aim it dead straight. use it at about 3 to 6 feet away from the car and on an angle. you'll see lots with that.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

QuattroA3 said:


> can you get Brinkmans in the UK No
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good & reasonable priced torch
> 
> ...


+1 for the torch off seriousperformance, great value for money :thumb:


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Check out the Rest Of The World forum, there's a long running Brinkmann group buy. Got min from there. Well worth it.


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

DuncanMon said:


> Check out the Rest Of The World forum, there's a long running Brinkmann group buy. Got min from there. Well worth it.


Silly question maybe, what is 'rest of the world'?!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

'Detailing World'


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

So, are there any other option besides Brinkmann?


----------

